# How does an angler become a master?



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is my take on it. Other anglers might not like it, but there it is. 
Too long for this format. So, can be read here

http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?p=1783


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

It hasn't been easy, Jonasmagn....I can tell you that much.

Just kidding.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

but we struggle on - the goal is nothing but the road everything


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thought you had to start out as a MasterBaiter?


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

I don't want to drag this down to the gutter but it's one of the great Rodney Dangerfield lines (others may have said it too) "The first time I had sex I was scared to death. I mean...there I was...all alone".


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

jonasmagn said:


> but we struggle on - the goal is nothing but the road everything


So true my friend. Not that I'll ever get there but it wouldn't be the same if there were no more hills to climb. 

Through a mutual friend, I had a chance to spend an hour on the phone with Lefty Kreh recently...what a pleasure and a thrill. If anybody qualifies as a master I guess Lefty would be in that conversation.

Anyway...I noticed he's still learning things and trying new things etc. He's what...90?...and still open to new stuff.


BTW...he sent me a Lefty's Deceiver that he had tied. He told our mutual friend he was too busy to sit down and tie one so he just went to his tackle and pulled one out for me. That makes it even more special.


----------



## 104449 (Jun 9, 2017)

I've met him a couple of times....been wondering how he was doing. great to hear he's still up and about. He certainly is the master!


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

I've never met him but have a friend...an older gentleman...who literally grew up with him. He has pictures of Lefty teaching his son to fly cast 60 years ago.

He was just like he seems on TV etc. One thing that made me laugh...he couldn't remember the name of a knot and said his memory was a little off because he'd had minor surgery and the anesthesia was messing him up. He said, "My doctor told me this confusion is just temporary and will pass. I told him it had better hurry up because I'm 90" Classic.

He was giving me advice on catching a tarpon on fly...something I've never been able to do. I think...even with Lefty's help...I'm hopeless.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Sage man - The post is precisely for "hopeless" cases like yourself. Go critically through the steps (fly - leader - etc.) and pinpoint your weakness. Then you work on that. Chances are it is your casting (just the most common) that is lacking.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Step one and two: buy a Meiser and a Farlex.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Followed up by lots of Gore-Tex. Now you can cast!


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

jonasmagn said:


> Sage man - The post is precisely for "hopeless" cases like yourself. Go critically through the steps (fly - leader - etc.) and pinpoint your weakness. Then you work on that. Chances are it is your casting (just the most common) that is lacking.



It could be although I've been at it for 40 years so I'm not a bad caster...certainly not at your level...but I can get some line out.

Lefty's thing was just that it's difficult with the "ocean side" tarpon...ones that are migrating. He said the Keys are not what they used to be just because so many people are doing it now. He told me about the migration of the tarpon from Mexico across the open Gulf, back to the Keys and then the loop around the west coast of Florida to our area and beyond.

One thing I'd never stopped to think about it that the tarpon we see may be 40-50 years old. They've made that loop many time and, with the increased angler pressure, have seen a lot more flies than they did a generation ago.

He suggested I go to the Carrabelle area (for proximity) or Mexico where they are pressured a little less.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

When I mention casting it is because that´s the most common cause of "failure" with anglers. Your casting could very well be excellent, and it probably is - certainly my casting can be improved and that´s why I practice. The point of the post is just that there are several steps on the way - and all of them need attention for success.

The Tarpon saga is a fascinating one and I have never caught one, and never been in a casting range either. I sure would love too try though.


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

Great post...and I didn't mean to sound defensive BTW.

Interestingly, Lefty's take on the difficulty was more about the other factors (such as their migration and how the fish we see have made this circuit a ton of times...it's not their first rodeo).


It's not like we have fish (or at least not very many) that are here year round in our area and haven't had flies thrown at them from the Keys all the way to hear many, many seasons before.

I guess I'd just never thought about it. I guess my feeble little brain just thought they grew 150 pounds overnight and then swam over here. :no: :thumbdown: 

As you can expect...he was more about accuracy and getting the fly to the proper depth. He made a comment like..."Oh, if you can cast 60 feet you can catch tarpon. But can you cast 60 feet and put the fly where it need to be?


----------

